# Things to look at when buying a used tank?



## Firefighter Tosh (Sep 13, 2010)

I am going tomorrow night to look at a used tank that I found on craigslist. This will be my first saltwater tank. I previously had a 55 gal. freshwater tank but haven't had it in about 5 years.

The tank I am going to look at is a 75 gal. AGA with a corner overflow, previously set up as a reef aquarium but it is now empty. It comes with a stand and a canopy. The canopy has 8 hood fans that can be controlled in pairs or as a whole. It also has connections for lights fixtures and a serial connection for a reef computer. All plumbing is also included; return and supply piping, ball valves, and durso overflows. The sump was a 40 gal. breeder but it was already sold so I will have to get a new one.

The price is $300. That seems like a really good deal to me but are there any specific things I should look at or ask?

Thanks!

*c/p*


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Not really worth it to me personally, but you have to look for any cracks (even scratches that look a little deep) Make sure everything he says is coming with it is included and make sure its all working. It may be a pain to do but its worth it to take the time and check everything and see that its working.


----------



## Firefighter Tosh (Sep 13, 2010)

aconrad said:


> Not really worth it to me personally, but you have to look for any cracks (even scratches that look a little deep) Make sure everything he says is coming with it is included and make sure its all working. It may be a pain to do but its worth it to take the time and check everything and see that its working.


Not worth it as in, not worth the price?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Nevermind on that, i just noticed other things that came with it. Yeah thats a good price. What kind of lighting are you going to use for it?


----------



## Firefighter Tosh (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not sure on the lighting yet. I will run it as a FOWLR tank. The current owner ran Halide lights so that's what it is set up for.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

metal halides are great, kinda pricey but theyre worth it. If you run halides make sure you run those fans!


----------

